# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من يسعفنا ببعض من تاريخ علماء تلمسان

## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

من يسعفنا ببعض من تاريخ علماء تلمسان و ما هي أسباب ذهاب علمائها اليوم بعد ازدهارها  البارحة.

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

*                         كتبهامزيود محمد ، في                     11 فبراير 2011                      الساعة:                     22:46 م                 * 
من العسير أن نلمَّ بكلِّ مواضيع علوم القرآن الكثيرة والمتشعِّبة، فخصَّصنا المقال الأوَّل لعلم القراءات والأحكام والتَّفسير، ومدى اهتمام علماء تلمسان بهذه الفروع من علوم القرآن، أمَّا الثَّاني فالاهتِمام ينصبُّ على أعْلام القُرآن وهم على كثرتِهم ينقسِمون إلى قسمين: أساتِذة مدرِّسين، ويندرج فيهم بدرجةٍ أقلَّ محفِّظون للأطفال، وهؤُلاء لَم يعْتنوا بالتَّأْليف في مجال عِلْم القِراءات والضَّبط ورسْم القُرآن، ثمَّ أساتِذة أو علماء مدرِّسين ومؤلفين في هذا التَّخصُّص.
وهذه قائمةٌ بأسْماء العلماء الذين تفرَّغوا للقُرآن الكريم في كلِّ حياتِهم، أوْ أوْلَوه اهتِمامَهم تدريسًا وتفسيرًا وتأليفًا:
• أبو جعفر أحمد بن نصر الدَّاودي المالكي التلمساني:
من  أعلام المالكيَّة، أصله من الشَّرق الجزائري، ودرس في طرابلس ثمَّ هاجر  إلى تلمسان واستقرَّ بها، لم يتَتَلْمذ على أحدٍ من علماء عصره، وله تلاميذ منهم: أبو عبدالملك مروان بن علي الأسدي القطَّان البوني، المتوفى سنة440، وأبو بكر أحمد بن أبي عُمر محمَّد بن أبي زيد المتوفى سنة 460، وأبو علي بن الوفاء السَّبتي.
توُفّي  الدَّاودي بتلمسان سنة 402، وله عدَّة مؤلَّفات، منها: "النصيحة في شرح صحيح البخاري"، قيل: إنَّه أوَّل شرح للبخاري، و "النَّامي في شرح الموطأ"، و "الواعي في الفقه"، و "الإيضاح في الرَّدّ على القدريَّة"، ويُعْتبر من علماء الحديث والتَّفسير، له تفسير بغير عنوان، وسمَّاه أكثر مَن ترجم له باسم "تفسير الداودي"[1].
 • أبو علي الحسن بن عبدالله بن حسن الكاتب الأشيري:
أديب  كاتب شاعر عارف بالقراءات واللغة والغريب، قال ابن الأبار: ولد بتلمسان ونشأ بها ثمَّ انتقل إلى الأندلس قبل سنة 540، فأخذ بالمرية عن ابن يسعون وغيره، له مجموع في غريب الموطَّأ، ونظم الآلي مختصر في التَّاريخ، وقصيدة في غزو السبطاط[2].
 • أبو الحسن علي بن عبدالكريم التلمساني:
مقرئ  من أهل تلمسان، قال عنه ابن الجزري: أستاذ مصدَّر أخذ القراءات عن فتح بن عبدالله المرادي صاحب ابن هذيل، وقرأ عليه الحافظ أبو الحسن علي بن محمَّد التلمساني المعروف بابن الخضار الَّذي تلي ترجمته[3].
• أبو الحسن علي بن الخضار التلمساني:
إمام مقرئ، قرأ بها على علي بن عبدالكريم التلمساني وانتقل إلى سبتة فأقرأ بها، وتوفِّي سنة 677، وصفه الذهبي بإحكام القراءات وحفظها[4].
• أبو الحسن علي بن عبدالله بن ويحيان الراشدي التلمساني:
من  كبار المقْرئين في عصْره، وأعلمهم بمواضع الوقْف من الآيات، ولد بتلمسان ونشأ بها ثمَّ رحل إلى مصر وتوفِّي بها، قال ابن الجزري: إمام محقّق عارف، كان عارفًا بالقصيد بصيرًا بالأسانيد، وقال الذَّهبي: كان ثقة مأمونًا[5].
• محمد بن عبد الحق بن سليمان اليعفري الكومي:
ترجم له يحيى بن خلدون في "البغية": أبو عبدالله محمد بن عبدالحق بن سليمان اليعفري، ويقال: البطيوي … كان راوية فقيهًا متكلما، متفنِّنًا في علوم جمَّة، بارع الخط، وله مصنَّفات كثيرة أجلُّها "المختار في الجمع بين المنْتقى والاستِذْكار" … مولِده سنة ستّ أو سبع وثلاثين وخمسمائة، وتوفّي بتلمسان سنة خمس وعشرين وستمائة ابنَ تسع وثمانين سنة"[6]، وعدَّ له نويهض في معجمه كتبًا أُخرى، منها كتاب في غريب الموطَّأ، "التسلّي عن الرزيَّة والتحلّي برضا باري البريَّة"، "نظم العقود في رقم الحلل والبرود"، "الفيصل الجازم في فضيلة العلم والعالم"، وله في علوم القرآن كتابان هما: "الإقناع في كيفية الإسماع"، و "فرقان الفرقان وميزان القرآن"[7].
• أبو يوسف الصنهاجي:
 الشيخ الصالح الولي أبو يوسف بن علي الصنهاجي، من بني علا النَّاس بن حماد صاحب القلعة[8]،  قانِت ورِع زاهد صاحب كرامات، شيخ أهل تلمسان في علم القراءات، مستجاب  الدعاء، قبرُه ما بين الأسوار بالمرج خارج باب الجياد قرب الحفير[9].
وقال ابن مريم: "وكان مبرِّزًا في القراءة والتَّعليم، قرأ عليه كثير من أهل تلمسان"[10]، وفي ترجمة أحمد أبي العباس بن مرزوق قال ابن مريم: "أخذ القرآن على الوليّ الشَّيخ يوسف بن يعقوب بن علي الصنهاجي"[11].
• أبو العباس بن الخياط[12]:
قال يحيى بن خلدون: الصَّالح أبو العباس أحمد من الصلحاء الأعلام، تالٍ لكتاب الله على علمٍ به، ثقَّفه السلطان أبو يعقوب المريني فلمَّا كبل تكسَّرت عنه القيود، وألفى بالسجن أزيد من سبعمائة رجل، فأخذهم بالقِراءة والصَّلاة، فكان أمرهم في ذلك عجبًا، وكان النَّاس يقصدونه بالسجن لتجويد القرآن.
• أبو عبدالله محمد بن محمد بن أحمد المقري التلمساني[13]:
القاضي  الفقيه، قاضي الجماعة أبو عبدالله محمد بن محمَّد بن أحمد القرشي  التلمساني الشهير بالمقري، أخذ عن أكابر علماء تلمسان وتونس وفاس، منهم: البلوي والإبلي والحضرمي، وابن هدية القرشي وعبدالمهيمن الحضرمي وابن عبدالسلام، وابن هارون والمشدالي والمجاصي.
له عدَّة مؤلَّفات، كما أخذ عنه علماء أجلَّة، منهم: الإمام الشاطبي وابن الخطيب وابن خلدون وابن عباد وابن جزي والقيجاطي.
تولَّى القضاء عدَّة سنوات لسلطان بني مرين، توفي سنة 756، له مؤلَّفات وأبحاث، منها: "القواعد في الفقه"، "الطرف والتحف في الوعظ والرقائق"، "الحقائق والرقائق"، "رحلة المتبتّل"، "اختصار المحصل"، "شرح جمل الخونجي" لم يكمل، وغيرها، ومنها في الأحكام والتفسير كتاب بعنوان "الجامع لأحكام القرآن والمبين لما تضمَّنته من معالي السنن وآي القرآن"[14]، وله "المسائل التفسيرية" باحثه فيها أبو الفضل محمد بن إبراهيم بن الإمام في أبحاثه التَّفسيريَّة[15].
• سعيد بن محمد بن محمد العقباني التلمساني:
إمام  تلمسان وعالمها وأحد قضاتها، تولى القضاء أربعين سنة، وله عدَّة مؤلَّفات، أخذ عن ابني الإمام الفقه، والأصول عن الإبلي وغيره، وأخذ عنه ابنُه قاسم وأبو الفضل بن الإمام وابن مرزوق الحفيد وإبراهيم المصمودي وابن زاغو وأبو يحيى الشريف وابن عقاب الجذامي، توفي سنة 811، له عدَّة مؤلَّفات، منها "شرح الحوفي"، شرح جمل الخونجي، "التلخيص لابن البنا"، قصيدة ابن الياسمين في الجبر والمقابلة، و "العقيدة البرهانية في أصول الدين"[16]،  وله باع في التَّفسير وألف فيه كتبًا، منها ما قاله ابن مريم في  "البستان": "تفسير سورة الفاتحة"، قال: أتى فيه بفوائد جليلة، وفي  "البستان" أيضًا نقلا عن ابن صعد: "وله تفسير سورة الأنعام والفتح أتى  فيهما بفوائد جليلة"[17].
• أبو عبدالله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن محمد بن أبي بكر بن مرزوق الحفيد العجيسي التلمساني:
هو  الإمام الحافظ المحدّث المسند أبو عبدالله محمَّد بن أحمد بن محمَّد بن  محمَّد بن أبي بكر بن مرزوق العجيسي التلمساني، عرف بالحفيد، ولد سنة 766  ومات سنة 842 بتلمسان، قال عنْه تلميذُه الثَّعالبي: أجمع النَّاس من المغرب إلى الدّيار المصرية على فضله، لا أعلم نظيرَه في وقته، ووصفه تلميذه التنسي برئيس علماء المغرب على الإطلاق.
أخذ عن أبيه وعمّه وجدّه وسعيد العقباني، وبتونس عن ابن عرفة وأبي العباس القصَّار، وبفاس عن ابن حياتي والمكودي، وبمصر عن الزين العراقي والسّراج ابن الملقّن وابن خلدون وغيرهم.
وأخذ عنه: السنوسي وابن زكري والثَّعالبي والقلصادي وغيرهم، له عدَّة مؤلَّفات في الحديث واللغة والأدب والفقه، منها ثلاثة شروح على البردة، "المفاتيح المرزوقية في حلّ أقفال واستخراج خبايا الخزرجيَّة"، "المعراج في استمطار فوائد ابن السّراج"، "أرجوزة نظم تلخيص المفتاح"، "الحديقة" ومختصره وهي نظم في علوم الحديث، وغيرها كثير[18]، وله باع في علوم القرآن منها: تفسير مذكور في كتب التَّراجم بعنوان "تفسير سورة الإخلاص"، قال ابن مريم: على أنَّه على طريقة الحكماء[19]، ونظم في علم القِراءات بعنوان "أرجوزة ألفيَّة في محاذاة حرز الأماني"[20].
• عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن علي بن يحيى ابن الشريف التلمساني:
أحد أقران الحفيد ابن مرزوق، قال القلصادي في رحلته: حضرت مجلسه وكان فقيهًا صدرًا عالمًا بالمعقول، وقال الحافظ التنسي: شيخنا صدر البُلغاء وتاج العارفين وأظروفة الزمان أبو الفضل.
أخذ عنه ابن مرزوق الكفيف والتقي الشمني والقلصادي، وتوفي سنة845، له أبحاث في التفسير تكلَّم فيها مع المقري[21]، قال نويهض: عالم بالتفسير، وقال ابن العبَّاس وغيرُه: هو شريف العُلماء وعالم الشرفاء، آخر المفسرين في وقته من علماء الظَّاهر والباطن، له تفسير سورة الفتح على غاية من التَّحقيق[22].
• أحمد بن عبدالرحمن الشهير بابن زاغو المغراوي التلمساني[23]:
الإمام العالم الفاضل القدوة النَّاسك المفسر المصنّف العلامة المحقق، أخذ عن إمام المغرب سعيد العقباني والعارف المفسّر أبي يحيى الشَّريف وغيرهما، وأخذ عنه يحيى بن بدير وأبو زكريا يحيى المازوني والحافظ التنسي وابن زكري، والعالم أبو الحسن القلصادي وذكره في رحلته، ولد سنة 782 وتوفي سنة 845.
له قدر كبير واسم مدوٍّ في علم التفسير وعدَّة مؤلفات في هذا العلم الجليل، منها: "التَّذييل على تفسير الفاتحة في ختم التفسير"[24] و "تفسير الفاتحة"، قال ابن مريم: في غاية الحسن كثير الفوائد، وهو كلام التنبكتي أحمد بابا في "نيل الابتهاج"[25]، وكتاب "مقدمة في التفسير"[26].
• أبو الفضل محمد بن إبراهيم بن الإمام التلمساني[27]:
من  أهل تلمسان، عالم بالتَّفسير والفقه، ولد ونشأ وتعلَّم في تلمسان، ورحل  إلى المشرق ولقي علماء أجلَّة وأخذ عنهم، ومدحه علماء تلمسان وأثنوْا عليه،  له أبحاث في التفسير، قال عادل نويهض: تكلَّم فيها مع الإمام المقري في  مسائله التَّفسيريَّة[28].
• محمد بن يوسف السنوسي:
محمد  بن يوسف بن عمر بن شعيب الحسني عالم تلمسان صاحب العقائد المشْهورة وحواشي الصحيح، أخذ عن الثعالبي والقلصادي وابن مرزوق الحفيد وغيرهم، وأخذ عنه ابن الحاج والملالي وابن أبي مدين وغيرهم، ولد سنة 832 وتوفي سنة 895، ودفن بتلمسان، له مؤلفات كثيرة منها: "العقائد المشهورة الكبرى والصغرى" وشروح عليها، "شرح عقيدة الحوضي"، و "شرح الأسماء الحسنى"، و "شرح على قصيدة الجزائري"، وكتب في المنطق منها في الإسطرلاب وشرح إيساغوجي، وشرح كتاب البقاعي ومختصره، وفي التَّصوّف شرح الإمام الألبيري، وله في علم الحديث شروح على بعض المسائل في الصّحاح[29].
أمَّا علوم القرآن فلم يفُتْه أن يسجّل حضورَه فيها، فوضع فترك مؤلَّفات في هذا العلم منها: "تفسير القرآن الكريم" ويبدو أنه لم يكمله كما قال أغلب مَن ترجم له، وقال ابن مريم: "كتب منه ثلاثة كراريس في القالب الكبير، إلى قوله تعالى: {أُولَئِكَ هُمُ المُفْلِحُونَ} وأراد التفرُّغ له فما تمكَّن"[30]، وله أيضًا كتاب آخر في التفسير بعنوان: "تفسير سورة ص وما بعدها"[31]، أمَّا القراءات والضَّبط فله "شرح الشَّاطبية الكبرى"، وكتاب آخر في القراءات "مختصر في القراءات السَّبع"[32].
• محمد بن أحمد المصمودي:
ذكره أبو القاسم سعد الله، وأشار إلى كتابه في فنّ القراءات المعنون: "المنحة  المحكيَّة للمبتدئ القراءة المكّيَّة"[33].
• محمد بن عبدالله بن عبدالجليل التنسي:
هو  الإمام المحدث الحافظ أبو عبدالله محمد بن عبدالجليل التنسي التلمساني، أخذ عن ابن مرزوق الحفيد والولي أبي إسحاق إبراهيم التازي، وأبي الفضل بن الإمام وقاسم العقباني وغيرهم، وصفه أحمد ابن داود البلوي الأندلسي بـ "بقية الحفَّاظ"، ووصفه بالحافظ أيضًا الونشريسي في "المعيار"، وذكر البلوي أنَّه لمَّا خرج من تلمسان سُئِل عن عُلمائها فقال: العلم مع التنسي، والصلاح مع السنوسي، والرياسة مع ابن زكري، وهو صاحب نظم "الدر والعقيان في دولة بني زيان"، وكتاب في الأدب حول شعر السلطان أبي حمو وما قيل فيه من الأمداح أيضًا، توفي سنة 899[34]،  من فقهاء تلمسان له عدَّة مؤلَّفات، ومن اهتِمامه علوم القرآن وخاصَّة علم  القراءات، ترك كتابًا في هذا التخصّص بعنوان "الطراز في ضبط الخراز"[35].
• محمد بن عبدالكريم بن محمد المغيلي التلمساني:
هو الإمام محمَّد بن عبدالكريم المغيلي التّلمساني، أخذ عن الثَّعالبي ويَحيى بن بدير وغيرهما، وأخذ عنه الفقيه أيد أحمد والعاقب الانصمني وعبدالجبار الفجيجي، سافر إلى بلدان الصحراء وأحيا بها الدعوة الإسلاميَّة، وله أخبار طويلة مع يهود توات، توفي سنة 909، وهو غزير التَّأليف، من مؤلَّفاته مختصر تلخيص المفتاح وشرحه، و "مفتاح النظر" في علم الحديث، وشرح جمل الخونجي في المنطق، "منح الوهاب ثلاثة شروح عليها" وهي في المنطق، وبحوث فقهية منها في بيوع الآجال، و "مفتاح الكنوز" أيضًا في نفس الموضوع، وغيرها في أحكام أهل الذّمَّة والسياسة الشرعيَّة[36].
كما لم يفتْه الاشتِغال بعلوم القُرآن فوضع عدَّة مؤلَّفات، منها مؤلَّف عبارة عن مبادئ في علم التَّفسير بعنوان "البدر المنير في علوم التفسير"[37]، وله أيضًا: "تفسير سورة الفاتحة"، قال ابن مريم: إنَّه في ورقة[38].
• أبو عبدالله محمد بن شقرون  بن أحمد بن أبي جمعة المغراوي الوهراني:
ويسمَّى  الفاسي لوفاته بها حين هجرته إليها لطلب العلم عن ابن غازي والدقون، وهما  من أساتذة فاس، وهو تلمساني استقْرارًا وهراني أصلاً كما عرَّف نفسه في  بداية منظومته: "يقول عبد الله - سبحانه وتعالى - محمد بن شقرون بن أحمد بن أبي جمعة المغراوي النَّسب الوهراني المولِد والنشأة، لطف الله به آمين"[39].
وقد  تتلْمذ عليه طلبة تلمسان، منهم المقرئ شيخ القراءات من بعده: علي بن يحيى  السلكسيني الجادري، وأخذ هو عن بعض علمائها أيضًا، توفي سنة 929.
وله آثار؛ منها قصيدة رثاء شيخه ابن غازي، ورسالة في المأكولات والمشروبات، والجيش الكمين لقتال مَن يكفِّر عامَّة المسلمين، وله في رسْم القرآن "تقْييد على مورد الظمآن"[40]، أو طرر منتقاة من شيوخ مدينة فاس، وفي القراءات "تقريب النَّافع في الطرُق العشر لنافع"[41].
• أحمد بن الحاج المانوي[42] اليبدري الورنيدي[43] التلمساني:
أحد  تلامذة السنوسي وابن زكري، من مشاهير علماء تلمسان، أخذ عنهما علومًا  جمَّة، وأخذ عنه ابن جلال الوعزاني وشقرون بن هبة الله الوجديجي وأحمد بن  موسى الشَّريف الإدريسي.
وله منظومات كثيرة في بيوع الأجَل، وشروح على عقائد السنوسي، وشرح البردة لم يكمل، ومؤلَّف شهير هو "شرح السينية لابن باديس في تراجم أقطاب التصوّف"، وكان عالمًا فقيهًا، قال التنبكتي: "كان علامة تلمسان بلا مدافع، إمامًا  فاضلا علاَّمة متفنِّنًا، له تآليف ومسائل وتعاليق في فنون وكلام محقَّق  على الرسالة".
وصفه  ابن مريم بالمهارة في العربيَّة وتدريس علوم القرآن، حيث قال: "وقرأ على  سيدي أحمد بن محمَّد بن زكري التلمساني، أخذ عنْه الأصول والمنطق والمعاني والبيان والعربيَّة، وكان ماهرًا فيها، وتخرج عنه جماعة؛ كسيدي الحاج بن سعيد ولد أخته وابن عمه، وخرج عنه سيدي محمَّد بن بلال المديوني، أخذ عنْه القراءات السَّبع والعربيَّة والتصوّف".
وقد  اشتغل بتدريس أحكام القرآن والعربيَّة وهو لا يزال شابًّا يافعًا، ممَّا  أثار دهشة مشايخ علماء تلمسان، وله قصة طريفة في ذلك ذكرها ابن مريم في  "البستان" ننقلها لأهميَّتها: "وحدَّثني مَن يوثق به أنَّه حدَّثه الشَّيخ محمد بن العبَّاس أنَّه قال: دخلت مدرسة سيدي الحسن لأتوضَّأ، فوجدت غلامًا يقرأُ ويلحن في قراءته، فسألتُ: من أين هو؟ فقال لي بعض مَن حضر: هو ولد سيّدي الحاج اليبدري واسمه أحمد، فبقِيت مدَّة نحو عام فدخلتُ المدرسة المذكورة لأتوضَّأ؛ لأنَّه وافاني حال الوضوء بها، فوجدت الغلام المذكور يُقرئ الطَّلبة في أحكام القرآن والآجروميَّة ونحوهما، فسألتُ مَن حضرني فأخبرَني أنَّه الغلام المذكور ولد الشيخ سيدي الحاج، فاشتدَّ تعجُّبي مِن كونه وصل إلى هذه العلوم والمعارف كلّها في عام، فسبحان المدبِّر الحكيم!"، توفي سنة 930.
• أحمد بن موسى الشريف الإدريسي:
أحد علماء تلمسان، وتلميذ أحمد بن الحاج، أصله من مدشر بني إدريس الَّذي في يبدر[44]، رحل أسلافه إلى فجيج وهم من الأدارسة الأشراف[45]، توفي بعد الخمسين وتسعمائة.
قال ابن مريم: "كان يدرّس الرسالة والعقائد وابن الحاجب الفرعي، ويُقْرِئ الطَّلبة القرآن والخراز والضَّبط وابن بري"[46]
................... (يتبع)
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ
 [1]   معجم أعلام الجزائر 141، تعريف الخلف برجال السلف (2 /431)، شجرة النور الزكية، ترجمة رقم293، ص 110.
[2]   عادل نويهض، معجم أعلام الجزائر، ص72.
[3]   المرجع نفسه: 72.
[4]   المرجع نفسه، ص73.
[5]   المرجع نفسه: 145.
[6]   بغية الرواد، يحيى بن خلدون، ص 113.
[7]   معجم أعلام الجزائر، مرجع سابق، ص 77.
[8]   مؤسس الدَّولة الحمادية الفاطميَّة الشيعيَّة، وعاصمتها القعلة في أحواز بجاية.
[9]   بغية الرواد، مرجع سابق.
[10] البستان، ابن مريم الشريف المليتي، ص 27.
[11]   المرجع نفسه، ص27.
[12]   بغية الرواد، يحيى بن خلدون، ص 117.
[13]   انظر ترجمته في البستان، ص 154، شجرة النور الزكيَّة: (232 / 832) وتعريف الخلف برجال السلف: (2 /190).
[14]   البغدادي، هدية العارفين: (2/160).
[15]   عادل نويهض، معجم أعلام الجزائر، ص 75.
[16] البستان، ص (106 - 107)، شجرة النور الزكيَّة (ترجمة 250، ص904).
[17] البستان، ص 106.
[18]   انظر ترجمته في: فهرس الفهارس للكتاني: (1 /523) وشجرة النور الزَّكيَّة في طبقات المالكيَّة: (918 ص 252) والبستان في ذكر العلماء والأولياء بتلمسان لابن مريم، ص 201، وتعريف الخلف برجال السلف للحفناوي: (1 /145).
[19]   ابن مريم، البستان، ص210.
[20]   حرز الأماني ووجه التَّهاني، وهي المسماة الشَّاطبيَّة، نظمها أبو القاسم الرعيني الشَّاطبي المتوفى سنة 590 هجريَّة، وهي في الأصْل نظم لكتاب "التيسير في القراءات السبع" لأبي عمرو الدَّاني المتوفَّى سنة 444 هجريَّة، ويسمَّى ابن الصيرفي أيضًا.
[21]   ترجمته في: تعريف الخلف برجال السلف: (2 /164)، البستان، ص 220، وشجرة النور الزكيَّة: (254 / 922).
[22]   عادل نويهض، معجم أعلام الجزائر، ص70.
[23]   تعريف الخلف برجال السَّلف (1 /48) وفي البستان ص 41، وشجرة النور الزَّكيَّة في طبقات المالكيَّة (921 / ص254).
[24]   رحلة القلصادي محمد أبو الأجفان ص 103، البستان مرجع سابق ص42، وهو نقل لما في رحلة القلصادي المذكورة.
[25] البستان، المرجع نفسه ص 42، ونيل الابتهاج للتنبكتي، ص63.
[26]   رحلة القلصادي، مرجع سابق، ص103.
[27]   محمد  بن إبراهيم بن عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن عبدالله بن الإمام، أبو الفضل  التلمساني، أحد أقران الحفيد ابن مرزوق، قال القلصادي في رحلته: حضرت مجلسه وكان فقيهًا صدرًا عالمًا بالمعقول، وقال الحافظ التنسي: شيخنا صدر البُلغاء وتاج العارفين وأظروفة الزمان أبو الفضل، له أبحاث في التفسير تكلَّم فيها مع المقري، أخذ عنه ابن مرزوق الكفيف والتقي الشمني والقلصادي، وتوفي سنة845، انظُر ترجمته في: تعريف الخلف برجال السلف: (2 /164)، البستان، ص 220، وشجرة النور الزكيَّة: (254 / 922).
[28]   عادل نويهض، معجم أعلام الجزائر، ص75.
[29]   ترجمته في فهرس الفهارس (2 /999) وشجرة النور الزَّكيَّة في طبقات المالكيَّة: (984 / 266)، وتعريف الخلف برجال السلف: (1 /207)، البستان ص245.
[30] البستان، مرجع سابق، ص247.
[31] البستان، مرجع سابق، ص247.
[32]   الشاطبيَّة، وهو عنوان مختصر لحرز الأماني ووجْه التهاني الَّذي نظمه الشاطبي.
[33]   أبو القاسم سعد الله، تاريخ الجزائر الثقافي، ج1 ص115.
[34]   ترجمته في البستان: 248، وفي فهرس الفهارس: (1 /267)، تعريف الخلف برجال السَّلف: (1 /190)، وشجرة النور الزَّكيَّة: (986 / 267).
[35]   الخراز محمد بن محمد الأموي الشريشي المعروف بالخراز، والكتاب عنوانه "مورد الظمآن في رسم أحْرُف القرآن" وشهر باسم الخراز، وجزء منه خاصّ بالضَّبط يسمى ضبط الخرَّاز، وهي منظومة أو أرجوزة من 154 بيتًا نظمها سنة 703 هجريَّة، واقتصر النَّاس عليها فاشتهرت، وهو الجزء الَّذي شرحه التنسي بعنوان الطراز في ضبط الخراز.
[36]   ترجمته في البستان، ص 254 وفي فهرس الفهارس: (2 /573) وتعريف الخلف برجال السلف: (1 /196) شجرة النّور الزَّكيَّة: (1017 / 274).
[37] البستان، مرجع سابق، ص 255، شجرة النور ص 274.
[38] البستان، المرجع نفسه، ص255.
[39]   المنظومة كاملة في آخر الكتاب.
[40]   معجم أعلام الجزائر، ص189، وفيه أنَّه مخطوط ضمن كتاب "اللآلي الفريدة" رقمه 213 في الخزانة التيمورية. ويبدو أنَّ محمد الوهراني قد شرح هذه القصيدة بعد ذلك في رسالة مبتورة، لا تزال مخطوطة بالمكتبة الوطنية بباريس إلى يومنا هذا؛ (أبو القاسم سعد الله ج1، ص: 115).
[41]   ترجمته في معجم أعلام الجزائر، ص 79، البستان: 115 و 146.
[42]   المانوئي أو المانوي كما في شرح السينية لابن الحاج، وقد وقع الكثير في الخطأ عندما كتبوها المنوي والمانوي، وهي نسبة إلى المنية بظاهر تلمسان، نزلها جدهم  الأول عبدالله المانوئي قادمًا من جبل العلم مقرّ أسلافِه، وكان اسمهم  مختلفًا.
[43]   نسبة إلى منطقة يبدر في جبال بني ورنيد ومسكن قبائل بني ورنيد.
[44]   انظر ترجمته في: البستان، مرجع سابق، ص27.
[45]   من بني إدريس بن إدريس بن عبدالله بن الحسن بن الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب صاحب دولة الأدارسة، وكانت عاصمتها فاس.
[46] البستان، مرجع سابق، ص 27.

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

......
 (يتبع)
• أحمد بن أطاع الله:
أحد تلامذة الشَّيخ أبي العباس أحمد بن زكري التّلمساني[47]، وشيخ محمَّد بن عبدالرحمن الوهراني أخذ عنه القرآن والفقه[48]، وأخذ عنْه القرآن أيضًا محمَّد بن أحمد الكناني المعروف ببوزوبع[49]، وأخذ عنه ابن جلال الوعزاني وأبو عبدالله محمد بن عبدالله شقرون بن هبة الله الوجديجي.
• محمد المدعو الحاج بن سعيد الكفيف المانوي:
أحد  علماء بيت بني الحاج المانوي اليبدري - الورنيدي - التلمساني، ابن أخت  أحمد بن الحاج شارح السينيَّة وابن عمّه، وهو ابن سعيد المانوي الكفيف[50]، كان متخصِّصًا في تدريس علم القراءات، عالمًا في العربية مبرِّزًا فيها، وهو القائل: "ألفيَّة ابن مالك عندنا كخُبز الشَّعير، …. هذا الذي نُملي عليكم مطالعة أربعين سنة"[51]، وقد قال ابن مريم في ترْجمته عن تخصُّصه وتدريسه حيث وصفه بالإمامة والتخصُّص – أي: الريادة والتفوّق -: "كان حافظًا للمذهب، … مفتيًا أستاذًا في القراءات"[52]، وفي موضع آخَر عند ترجمة تلميذه زيَّان العطافي: "وأخذ عن سيدي الحاج اليبدري إمام القِراءات والعربيَّة وأحكام القرآن"[53].
• علي بن يحيى السلكسيني الجادري:
الفقيه  الخطيب العالم العلاَّمة المحقّق المتفنّن، هكذا وصفه ابن مريم في  "البستان"، وقال: "كان محققًا في العلوم وأكثر التَّحقيق في الحساب والفرائض ومختصر ابن الحاجب الفرعي، والرسالة ومختصر خليل وعقائد السنوسي، وأحكام القرآن في الحذف والثبت والإعراب، … وكان - رضي الله عنْه - حريصًا على تدريس العلم"[54].
وقال – أي: ابن مريم - إنَّ محمد بن محمد بن عبدالرحمن الأدغم السويدي أخذ عنْه التفسير[55]، وقال نويهض في معجمه: "نحوي فرضي عارف بالتَّفسير والحساب"[56]، أخذ العلم عن شقرون بن أحمد بن أبي جمعة المغراوي الوهراني، شيخ القراءات، وأخذ عنه العِلْم أستاذ القراءات والمتخصّص فيها أحمد بن الحاج اليبدري، وأحمد أعراب بن سهلة الرَّاشدي، ومحمد بن العباس العبادي، وسعيد المقري، وعلي العطافي ,أحمد أبركان الزكوطي وغيرهم، وتوفي سنة 973[57]
• علي بن عيسى الراشدي التلمساني:
أستاذ  القراءات وقواعد اللغة والأدَب من أهل تلمسان، سكن مدينة فاس وعمِل فيها مدرِّسًا المنظومات الخاصَّة بعلم القراءات والضَّبط والرَّسم والتَّجويد، ثمَّ أسند إليه كرسي الشَّاطبيَّة الكبرى بمسجد الشّرفاء فدرسها وختمها، وقرأها عليه المنجور رفقة جماعة من الطلبة[58].
• حدو[59] بن الحاج بن سعيد المانوئي:
هو أحمد بن الحاج، ويلقَّب حدو على عادة أهل المنطقة في تخفيف الأسماء، كان عالمًا وبارعًا يَمتاز بالمهارة في العربيَّة وعلوم القرآن، قال ابن مريم في "البستان" في ترجمته واصفًا إيَّاه بالتخصُّص والأستاذيَّة في مختلف العلوم، ومنها العربيَّة وأحكام القِراءات وممارسة التَّدريس في هذا الفرْع من العلوم الإسلاميَّة: "كان فقيهًا عالمًا أستاذًا في القراءات السَّبع، يحفظ الشَّاطبيتَين[60] الكبرى والصغرى، عارفًا بأحْكام القرآن والعربيَّة والرّسالة ومختصر ابن الحاجب الفرعي، وألفيَّة ابن مالك والحساب والفرائض، ويدرس الخراز والضَّبظ وابن بري، والآجروميَّة وألفيَّة ابن مالك والرسالة[61].
• محمد بن عبدالرحمن الوهراني التلمساني[62]:
يدرس  الرسالة بالجامع الأعظم بتلمسان شروحها، ويوم الخميس والجمعة يدرس الخراز  والضَّبط وابن بري، أخذ عن الشَّيخ أحمد بن أطاع الله القرآن والفقه[63].
• محمد بن محمد بن العباس التلمساني:
من فقهاء المالكيَّة، مشارك في بعض العلوم، أخذ العلم عن ابن زكري التّلمساني، ووالده محمد بن العبَّاس، وهاجر إلى فاس رفقة الونشريسي، وأخذا عن ابن غازي وطبقته من علماء فاس، له شرح في المسائل المشكلات في مورد الظمآن[64].
• أحمد المقري التلمساني:
الشيخ  أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن يحيى بن عبدالرحمن بن أبي العيش بن محمد بن  العباس المقري التلمساني المولد المالكي المذهب، نزيل فاس ثمَّ القاهرة حافظ المغرب، وترجم له الكتّاني بما يستحقُّه كما يلي: "هو الإمام الحافظ المؤرّخ المسند أبو العباس أحمد بن محمَّد المقري التلمساني الفاسي، دفين مصر بعد وفاته بها سنة 1041 تحقيقًا، وما في "المنح البادية" و "الصفوة" وغيرهما من أنَّه توفّي بالشَّام غلط واضح؛ لنصِّ كثيرٍ من مؤرّخي الشَّام ومصر على وفاته ودفنه بمصر، منهم المحبّي الدمشقي في "خلاصة الأثر" وهو الَّذي جزَم به تلميذُه ميارة في شرحه الكبير على المرشد، والشيخ المسناوي في "جهد المقل القاصر"، ورجَّحه ابن الطيب القادري في "نشر المثاني" ونحوه للحافظ الزبيدي في شرحه على ألفيَّة السند له، وقال تلميذه الشَّيخ عبدالباقي الحنبلي الدّمشقي في ثبته: عزم على سكنى الشَّام وذهب ليأتي بأهلِه من مصر، ولم يبْق إلاَّ أن يخرج منها فاخترمتْه المنيَّة بمصر، ودفن بتربة المجاورين سنة إحدى وأربعين". اهـ.
وبذلك تعْلم مقدار غلط اليفراني في رسالة "الوشي العبقري" حيث قال: "وتوفِّي بالشَّام لا بمصر كما وهم فيه ميَّارة".
قال الحنبلي المذكور: دخلت مصر سنة 28 فوجدتُه في صحْن الجامع الأزهر يقرأ العقائد، وله مجلس عظيم، فلم يستنكر عليْه ما كان يُوردُه من الأعاجيب؛ لأنَّ العقائد فنّ أهل المغرب، فلمَّا دخل رجب افتتح البُخاري فأتى بما هو أعْجَب، وكان حافظًا أديبًا". اهـ.
ثم ذكر أنَّه أحال في إجازته له على فهرسته المتضمّنة لأسانيده، وله في هذا الباب "الجنابذ وروض الآس العاطر الأنفاس في ذكر مَن لقيته من علماء مراكش وفاس"[65]،  وقد ترجم له الحفناوي بما يشبهه فقال: "وفي "صفوة من انتشر" ما نصّه: أحمد  بن محمد المقَّري التلمساني بفتح القاف المشدودة من ذرّية القاضي أبي  عبدالله المقَّري التلمساني،ولد  بتلمسان وقرأ بها على عمّه سعيد المقَّري، ثم رحل إلى فاس سنة 1009، وأخذ بها عن القصَّار، وابن أبي النعيم, وأبي العبَّاس باب السوداني، وأحمد بن القاضي، وابن عمران وغيرهم، ثمَّ رحل لمراكش عام 1010 فأقام بها سنتَين، ثمَّ رجع إلى فاس فتولَّى بها الفتوى والخطابة بجامع القرويّين عام 1022، فلم يزل كذلك إلى أن خرج للحجّ عام 1027"[66].
له عدَّة مؤلفات، منها: "إضاءة الدجنَّة في عقيدة أهل السنَّة" درسها بالشَّام ومصر والحجاز، وكتبت منها أكثر من ألفي نسخة، وكتب خطَّه على أكثرها، وله "نفح الطيب في غصن الأندلس الرطيب"، و "أزهار الكمامة في العمامة - عمامة النَّبي"، و "فتح المتعال في النعال"، و "زهرة الآس فيمن حلَّ من الأعلام بمراكش وفاس" ومؤلفات كثيرة غيرها.
أمَّا بخصوص اهتِمامه بعلوم القرآن، فله "إعراب القرآن" نسبه له عادل نويهض في معجمه.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ
[47]   تعريف الخلف برجال السلف، أبو القاسم الحفناوي، ص 46.
[48] البستان، مرجع سابق، ص 262.
[49] البستان، مرجع سابق، ص 286.
[50] الكفيف هو أحد شيوخ ابن جلال، وهو من تلامذة السنوسي وابن زكري، توفِّي قريبًا من 929، لَم يترجم له إلاَّ ابن عسكر في "دوحة الناشر" ترجمة موجزة.
[51]   أبو القاسم الحفناوي، مرجع سابق، ج2، ص 258.
[52] البستان، ص 266.
[53] البستان، مرجع سابق، ص 102.
[54] البستان، مرجع سابق، ص 145.
[55]   المرجع نفسه: 289.
[56]   معجم أعلام الجزائر، مرجع سابق، ص 73.
[57] البستان، مرجع سابق، ص 146.
[58]   معجم أعلام الجزائر، مرجع سابق، ص 72.
[59]    هو أحمد بن الحاج (الصغير للتفرقة) - حسبما اكتشفه نسَّابة تلمسان المرحوم أحمد بن صفية رحمه الله - جدّ كلّ بني الحاج الحاليّين، ويسميه أبو راس النَّاصري عالم المذاهب الأربعة، انظر: فتح الإله ومنَّته، ص 29.
[60]   أبو القاسم الحفناوي، مرجع سابق، ج2، ص 258.
[61]   معجم أعلام الجزائر، مرجع سابق، ص 72.
[62]   أبو القاسم الحفناوي، مرجع سابق، ج2، ص 258.
[63]   أبو القاسم الحفناوي، مرجع سابق، ج2، ص 258.
[64]   ابن مريم، البستان، ص 258.
[65]   فهرس الفهارس، الكتاني عبدالحي، ج2 ص 580.
[66]   أبو القاسم الحفناوي، مرجع سابق، ج1ص 51.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

الشريف التلمساني المجتهد ومجدد الأصول في القرن الثامن الهجري 

كتـب المقال محمد الحاج عيسى
 |                                              20 مارس 2011
 

http://www.majala-koraan.net/2008-07...al-chrife.html

ويوجد بموقع المجلة مقالات عن تلمسان ومقال عن اسهامات علماء تلمسان في التأليف

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

البستان في ذكر الأولياء والعلماء بتلمسان .
هنا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً يا أمة الوهاب ... وأكمل الله لك رسالتك بيسرٍ ونفعٍ وبركة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جزاك الله خيراً يا أمة الوهاب ... وأكمل الله لك رسالتك بيسرٍ ونفعٍ وبركة


 جزاك الله مثله أخي رضا ... اللهم استجب يا الله يا ذا الجلال والإكرام .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*                 البستان في التعريف بأعلام القرآن في تلمسان
*
معاشو بو وشمة

http://www.alukah.net/Sharia/0/19654

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*                 تراث تلمسان: مصادر التاريخ والتراجم والأنساب

* معاشو بو وشمة

http://www.alukah.net/Culture/1042/19814/

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*                 سيرة محمد بن عبد الكريم بن محمد المغيلي التلمساني

* بن يحيى الطاهر ناعوس

http://www.alukah.net/Literature_Language/0/22525/

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*                 مسيرة القرآن في تلمسان

* معاشو بو وشمة

http://www.alukah.net/Sharia/0/10190/

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:

----------


## كتاب مخطوط

بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم و زادكم علما

----------


## محمد البوخاري

السيد سي علي بوسوس
كان من الامانة الاحالة على صاحب المقال 
كونك مجرد ناقل وليس جهدك
فهو جهد وبحث السيد معاشو بووشمة وهو محمد البوخاري كاتب المقال
الله يحفظك ويرعاك

----------


## فتحي كلاخي

كتاب البستان في ذكر أولياء تلمسان
على الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/VUJ1gVaS/______.htm

----------

